# Base's Rides



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

well heres my topic 



just finished my 63 impala 


































































i'll post more cars later on


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie..... that tre looks sick.... uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

is that the donk kit ????


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks homie!!


heres a few more cars


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 19 2008, 09:29 PM~9983140
> *is that the donk kit ????
> *




yes sir!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

65 rag


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookz Good Homie keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 19 2008, 10:03 PM~9983532
> *Lookz Good Homie keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good!1


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks you guys!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thought i would show you guys an old sketch from the graffiti dayz!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^ nice throwi


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

damn homie
you guys up there in the great white north get it fuckin done in a big way !!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

LooKs good homie keep it up


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

that 63 is sweet!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 20 2008, 07:48 AM~9985406
> *that 63 is sweet!
> *



X2 very


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks homies!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

those are clean bro


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

51 chevt fleetline and 59 el camino


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

more of the 59 el camino


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

i like that camino man !!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that elco is badass! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 2 2008, 11:26 PM~10073701
> *that elco is badass!  :0
> *


yes sir....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweet Rides... :thumbsup:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks homies
:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice rides, like that eclo


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Elco is clean bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Mar 2 2008, 11:18 PM~10073082
> *51 chevt fleetline and 59 el camino
> 
> 
> ...




that 59 elco is bad ass homie......... i like it with the cregers


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Mar 2 2008, 08:21 PM~10073103
> *more of the 59 el camino
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

sweet Ride Homie...


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




thanks homies!!!!!!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:0 


























:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

NICE WORK !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

Gonna make me dig mine out now!  :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

haha thanks linc!

dig er out man!!!!!!! lol


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

some builds i got going at the moment











1966 buick wildcat









custom 67 impala









63 ford and peterbilt 359










and a 1981 chevy malibu made out of a 81 chev citation and a couple of el camino grills








hopefuly to end up like this!










 

what do you guys think?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

damn! you have alot of hard to get stuff right there! nice finds and nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 16 2008, 08:32 PM~10183711
> *damn! you have alot of hard to get stuff right there!  nice finds and nice work! :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha yeah i know man, wait a minute you couldnt see what was under the table











check the price tag! ($9.98):biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  










not for sale!!, deal's already made with some CMBI homies


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

you bastid!! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 16 2008, 08:42 PM~10183814
> *you bastid!! :biggrin:
> *



pm me :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Mar 16 2008, 09:40 PM~10183794
> *hahahaha yeah i know man, wait a minute you couldnt see what was under the table
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

havent posted in here in a long all time so heres a update for this thread


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

and heres the latest
1955 chevy bel air vert



















messin with the camera


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin Good...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 11 2008, 05:37 PM~12123341
> *Lookin Good...
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Loookin good mang!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

very nice work homie


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i see a pic with a monte in the back gound! got pics of that!?!? :cheesy:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

cars looking good!


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

WHOOOOOOOA DUDE! The '69 Rivi reminds me of the hot candy '70 LRM cover car, the '69 Nova SS is the 1st I've seen lolow style, & the rest of the fleet........all the way COOL!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice rides Homi


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey base you got a PM


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc+Nov 11 2008, 11:33 AM~12124469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yee i got it i'll hit ya back in a few ight man


heres something i did last night i lowered this peterbuilt 359


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

Wat about tha deal wit C-LOW?????


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 11 2008, 10:46 PM~12131958
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> Wat about tha deal wit C-LOW?????
> *



dont worry man, its gona be goin out soon! i know i said that alot but it will go out!

like i told linc i dont work everyday cause im a cleaner, they only call me when im needed and right now im outa money, so when i go back in a week or 2 im gona have the $$ to send stuff out man


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

heres some newly finished builds of 09!

67 chevelle (70's style got the car in a trade and it was painted already so i kept the look!)

































67 GTO (old drag strip car)









































70 monte carlo












































more pics to come in a bit


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jan 13 2009, 07:29 PM~12695786
> *heres some newly finished builds of 09!
> 
> 67 chevelle (70's style got the car in a trade and it was painted already so i kept the look!)
> ...


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

heres some more

60 chevy pickup

























57 chevy bel air









































69 oldsy

























69 olds and 67 chevelle



























thats it for now
peace


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

how bout them mopars?


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 13 2009, 07:51 PM~12696020
> *how bout them mopars?
> *



couple of them are gone now, i think im gona have to pull out homie sorry


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

sick lookin olds it lays nice


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

good loookin shiz matt !!


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jan 13 2009, 07:41 PM~12695922
> *
> 69 oldsy
> 
> ...



I'm diggin this right here uffin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i have to agree that 69 olds is pimp.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks for the words homies  

im an oldsmobile guy and i love to make em low! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

heyyyyy whats up everyone?
havent built a model in a long ass time cause for the last 8 months i been with my girl all day everyday!!! but a couple weeks ago i got my bro inlaw to get my this 65 impala off ebay for me, so here it is along with a 66 elcamino i repainted in the summer

built in about 4 days 

























and the 66elco


























thanks for looking
 :420: :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice builds in here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 11 2009, 12:19 AM~15944116
> *Nice builds in here.
> *



X2


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Dec 10 2009, 10:24 PM~15944191
> *X2
> *


X3, thats a badass 65 homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick ass Olds


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

welcome back base! rides lookin good!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 10 2009, 11:35 PM~15944965
> *welcome back base! rides lookin good!
> *



thanks bro, but sadly i wont have anything new till after xmas,
how you been linc?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I love the 65!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Dec 11 2009, 08:42 AM~15946902
> *thanks bro, but sadly i wont have anything new till after xmas,
> how you been linc?
> *



not too bad thanks, havin tough times but dont we all?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dammm, that low low with the supremes look is as sharp now as it was then... Lookin' real good BASE... :thumbsup: uffin: :420:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

Before









after









































got bored yesterday morning and repainted this 67 gto with some fades all from a spray can done in about 15 minutes

thanks for looking
be back in about a week or so with some new biulds cause i getting a couple kits from the fam for christmas

peace happy holidays everyone!
 :420: :werd:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

got a couple new cars to show everyone

something in the works 
christmas gift from the girlfriend, her fav colour is purple, no idea for the 2nd colour yet









only build from the summer
66 nova (goodwill thrift store $3 find) 









































more in a minute!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

65 impala WAGON! made from a revell 65 and a resin 66imp roof

































can still see a little bit of the lines but i dont care,


















and heres a 69 oldsy i repainted today
(fade of a dark blue and light blue)

before








After


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

dig the cragars


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

good lookin builds the 56 would look good with white on top with purple and white interior


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 07:23 AM~16212555
> *good lookin builds the 56 would look good with white on top with purple and white interior
> *



i was thinking the same with the white,
the interior is done and its 2 different shades of purple


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

T T T

:happysad:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

beto's / masterpiece's 1968 caprice/impala
got sometime last year lost interest in it and gave up on it till about 5 months ago and painted it gold 


























1:16th scale 55 chevy belair vert im rebuilding that i got in a trade a while back

































i was thinking a nice candy blue with white back and tan interior but i dont know yet i just started today

thanks for looking 
  :420: :420: as fuck!!! lol


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

lookin good man, im diggin the wagon !!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

The 55 be cool.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks guys...........

the 55 will be candy blue with a white back and grey interior


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

got the big 55 done along with the purple 56 my girl got me for christmas

















































ZOOYORK!
















along with the 56 to show how big it is









and now the 56 bel air
































mademan with the hook up on the vouges!

































comments are welcome

thanks homies  :werd: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

55 came out nice the interior looks good with the 2 tone purple


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

dude that shiz is lookin dope !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice belairs.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 13 2010, 11:06 AM~16601834
> *dude that shiz is lookin dope !!!
> *


thanks bro, now its your turn to finish a ride!!!!........ oh and sell me some models!
:roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

NICE RIDES BASE!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 13 2010, 12:11 PM~16601879
> *thanks bro, now its your turn to finish a ride!!!!........ oh and sell me some models!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


my 32 will be done soon enough, just need some coin for paint everything maybe all done in primer today tho... and once i get some super clean i will have a 75 cutlass done :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

i think its time for the yellow 72 cutlass to get done! ...... 75? you got one? what are you gona do to that? i built mine stock and gave it to my dad


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 13 2010, 12:22 PM~16601960
> *i think its time for the yellow 72 cutlass to get done! ...... 75? you got one? what are you gona do to that? i built mine stock and gave it to my dad
> *


yet again once i can get some coin for pant that 72 will be done, joys of doin shit when ya cant even afford to eat really suck balls..... ya man scored one yesterday  no clue what im goin to do yet to it, proboly just a clean paint job and foil and likely somthing muscle for rims like craigars with some fat boots


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

i hear ya on the no supplies, my girl wants everything and i get nothing it fucking sucks .... like building 1 car makes me want to build like 7 more but half the time cash is gone cause she wanted something lol

heres my 75 went all stock, 









 :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

LOL, welcome to girls man !! stick with cars its cheaper


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

Bump to new page! :biggrin: 
got the big 55 done along with the purple 56 my girl got me for christmas

















































ZOOYORK!
















along with the 56 to show how big it is









and now the 56 bel air
































mademan with the hook up on the vouges!

































comments are welcome

thanks homies  :werd: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 13 2010, 11:42 AM~16602086
> *LOL, welcome to girls man !! stick with cars its cheaper
> *




lol nahh i dont mind it tho, keep her happy and she keeps me really happy ahahah

its been almost a year now with her and i have built like 6 cars........ fuck man i use to buld 6 cars a day! lol


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

also working on this box dime too.......... got it a while back painted silver and never liked it so smoothed out the box and repainted it 


























 please if someone has the stock grill for this truck i need it, pm me[/SIZE]


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

got it all back together in a few hours today

































still wanting the stock chrome grill for this, pm me if you got it  :werd: :420:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

just finished a couple rides tonight

57' 300c








love the rear end of this this!!!!!!!!!!!!!









65' chevelle

















































































comments welcome :biggrin: :biggrin:  :420: :420:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Builds look sick Base!!!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 16 2010, 10:12 PM~16635854
> *Builds look sick Base!!!
> *



thanks homie

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work bro. 

U just need the grille? Let me look bro.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 16 2010, 10:55 PM~16636377
> *Nice work bro.
> 
> U just need the grille?  Let me look bro.
> *



the chrome stock grill
:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 17 2010, 08:40 AM~16638875
> *the chrome stock grill
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Send me ur addy bro. I got ya.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

mad old build first lowrider i ever built, still got it but it dont look as clean anymore, its got some primer spots on it .. 3wheel is much higher now maybe some pics of it later, but heres some older pics when she was freshly finished!... im thinking this was 2006


































 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

and heres the six foe as of today











































shes beat! :420:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

quarters buckle!? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 23 2010, 11:50 AM~16700134
> *quarters buckle!?  :0  :biggrin:
> *



well i guess you could say that lol.... i took a lighter to it one night cause i was bored and then a few days like i was like what was i thinking? so i had to fix it, didnt have a 64 body so i used a 63 quarter and primered the whole back ... its still kickin .... no motor tho... its prob never gona be as nice as it was when i first finished it, i like the beater look tho lol


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

today got a stock grill in the mail for my s10!!!


























revell wires in the 5:20 tire!!! fits awesome!!
:420: :420: :420: :420: :wow: this morning has been alot of fun lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 26 2010, 09:21 AM~16732983
> *today got a stock grill in the mail for my s10!!!
> 
> 
> ...



We can see!!! :420: :420: :420: Nice 'n clean Base!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

looks good man !!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking good bro


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks homies!

:biggrin:  :420:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds the s10 does look better with the stock grill


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

bringin it to the new page!!!
today got a stock grill in the mail for my s10!!!


























revell wires in the 5:20 tire!!! fits awesome!!
:420: :420: :420: :420: :wow: this morning has been alot of fun lol


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> today got a stock grill in the mail for my s10!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

damn man i like the malibu idea if you ever decide to get rid of it let me know


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IllTemperedRidez_@Feb 26 2010, 03:53 PM~16735648
> *damn man i like the malibu idea if you ever decide to get rid of it let me know
> *



the 65? if your for real pm me i'd let it go for the right trade


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet bro. That grille helped alot.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

repainted my 39 bomb today and took some pics






 :biggrin: :420: :420: :420: i love building models when im :420: lol


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

damn i didnt think it was that bad, no comments?.... damn! :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Good work on the 39 and s-10. Simple and clean. I like


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Mar 24 2010, 02:00 PM~16987794
> *repainted my 39 bomb today and took some pics
> 
> 
> ...


  Clean


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Mar 24 2010, 03:00 PM~16987794
> *repainted my 39 bomb today and took some pics
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

just finished the monkeemobile heres some pics of it!!!!
painted this with rust paint, no clear its still shines like its wet!
this was a fun car to build


























































































heres the real one









thanks for lookin
 :werd: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 19 2008, 10:18 PM~9982995
> *well heres my topic
> just finished my 63 impala
> 
> ...


that sucker looks hot.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks kustombuilder, i gave that 63 away in a trade, might need to build a new one just like it


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I still have that 65 impala for you if you want it...


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :nicoderm: 
59 i just finished for the box stock build off


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

Nice builds Base.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

1962 pantiac better pics later :420: :420:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Jul 13 2010, 02:09 PM~18037480
> *1962 pantiac better pics later :420:  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


came out sik bro :biggrin: 


is that the one that has an orange picture on the box?


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 13 2010, 03:18 PM~18037564
> *came out sik bro  :biggrin:
> is that the one that has an orange picture on the box?
> *


 :biggrin: thanks 
nah bro, its the drag race verson, the dark blue 421sd real pic on the box!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that cat is sic! nice work! id like to see some shots outside!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 13 2010, 04:17 PM~18038077
> *that cat is sic! nice work! id like to see some shots outside!
> *


  me too :0 :cheesy: to see that flaked out roof!!

tomorrow for sure


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i know! in 1 of the pics you can kinda see it! what did you flake it with?


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 13 2010, 05:10 PM~18038563
> *i know! in 1 of the pics you can kinda see it! what did you flake it with?
> *



the roof was airbrushed with some silver flake i got from mademan, and i used duplicolour blue metalcast over it, im gona take some better pics of it right now so keep an eye out!
 :420:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

and repainted an elco too



















thanks for lookin
 :biggrin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

bUILDS LOOKIN' GOOD BRO! i REALLY DIG THAT pONTIAC !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the pontiac is deadly!! love the roof!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 14 2010, 08:18 AM~18043546
> *the pontiac is deadly!!  love the roof!!
> *


x2.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

to this

















:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 14 2010, 10:16 PM~18310472
> *to this
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 14 2010, 06:16 PM~18310472
> *to this
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 14 2010, 07:16 PM~18310472
> *to this
> 
> 
> ...


nice patterns in the top pic


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 15 2010, 10:34 AM~18313548
> *nice patterns in the top pic
> *


thanks
they in the bottem ones too, just not enough light in the pic too see :420:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice builds homie!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

new pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

yo rev hearse check it
GM Black :420: :420:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 16 2011, 09:58 PM~19888092
> *yo rev hearse check it
> GM Black :420:  :420:
> 
> ...


Thats real nice .


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks yo :happysad: :420:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

cool stuff..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

cool stuff..


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

love those old pontiacs man. nice work!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

repainted the 66 olds, and shaved the side trim an dropped the ass! :420: :420: 
before








after
























no tail lights, lost em


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 16 2011, 06:58 PM~19888092
> *yo rev hearse check it
> GM Black :420:  :420:
> 
> ...


DAMN thats sweet had one wish i had another


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

made an altered wheelbase drag car out of a 57 chevy, goin for that old school look


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

that looks kool base i like it! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 25 2011, 10:13 AM~19958490
> *that looks kool base i like it!  :biggrin:
> *



thanks bro :happysad: :420:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

couple new pics of the altered57 cut the hood and the grill and added some axles to make the new stance


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

:0 thats lookin sick base! i like! :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

not bad the rears are too close to the door push them front wheels out further make that bitch radical :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 27 2011, 10:30 PM~19976924
> *not bad the rears are too close to the door push them front wheels out further make that bitch radical :biggrin:
> *



word homie, i know the rears are too close to the doors, im not tryin to make it perfect or anything, this is the first awb car i done, the next one will be more accurate :happysad: :420:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Feb 28 2011, 12:19 AM~19976835
> *couple new pics of the altered57 cut the hood and the grill and added some axles to make the new stance
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass...i like it just the way it is.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 27 2011, 10:41 PM~19977031
> *thats bad ass...i like it just the way it is.
> *


thanks :happysad:


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

great looking altered 57!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

been messin with this 58 impala sled, shaved the trim off, goin for that crusier look  :420: :420: 

















































will be done within the next week or so hopefuly!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

lookin nice base! nice colour too!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

lookin good base! keep it up bro!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 18 2011, 07:20 AM~20120452
> *lookin good base! keep it up bro!
> *



thanks linc, i seen your builds on facebook, your cars are lookin dope bro! 
 :h5:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

been messin with this 58 impala sled, shaved the trim off, goin for that crusier look  :420: :420: 

















































will be done within the next week or so hopefuly!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Mar 18 2011, 09:17 AM~20121103
> *been messin with this 58 impala sled, shaved the trim off, goin for that crusier look   :420:  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


 still waiting on this.. 
I like how you take builds from your past, and repaint them.. sometimes chance the 
stance..


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 22 2011, 10:41 AM~20151303
> *still waiting on this..
> I like how you take builds from your past, and repaint them.. sometimes chance the
> stance..
> *



nothin else done to the 58 homie, :biggrin: outa glue an bmf :happysad: 
but i love to paint, i would really rather repaint a car then go get a new kit
:biggrin: :420: been doing it for the last couple years, saves me alot seeing now much the prices of kits when up in the last couple years too


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

got this 65 gto from tunzafun a week or so ago and cut it up into an altered wheelbase dargster, got most of the rough work done, heres some pics of my work


















































thanks for lookin :happysad: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> got this 65 gto from tunzafun a week or so ago and cut it up into an altered wheelbase dargster, got most of the rough work done, heres some pics of my work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:cheesy: thanks :420:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

IM DIGGIN THAT AWB... AND THE 58 IS SICK BRO!
I GOT A REVELL ONE THAT IM SHAVING AND FILLING AND WHAT A PAIN IN THE ASS THAT IS.... LOL


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that AWB is turning out sick. cant wait to see that finished.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 29 2011, 11:36 AM~20210351
> *that AWB is turning out sick. cant wait to see that finished.
> *



thanks, should have it in paint soon :420:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 29 2011, 11:02 AM~20210038
> *IM DIGGIN THAT AWB... AND THE 58 IS SICK BRO!
> I GOT A REVELL ONE THAT IM SHAVING AND FILLING AND WHAT A PAIN IN THE ASS THAT IS.... LOL
> *


haha i used a file to shaved it, that was a bitch let me tell you, but nothin a little filler could help out, still got do the chrome and then its done... should bee soon hopefully :happysad:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Mar 29 2011, 12:47 PM~20209894
> *got this 65 gto from tunzafun a week or so ago and cut it up into an altered wheelbase dargster, got most of the rough work done, heres some pics of my work
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit bro thats awesome! :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Mar 18 2011, 09:17 AM~20121103
> *been messin with this 58 impala sled, shaved the trim off, goin for that crusier look   :420:  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


some lake pipes and curb feelers would set this one off!  nice build!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work bro


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

finished my AWB GTO yesterday


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

also painted this 64 the other day too


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

sneak peek of my revell 62


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

finisjed my 62! stock ride hieght in the front and but the rear springs down a bit


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude, nice job on the builds, my favorites are the 69 olds and the bigger scale belairs!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

finisjed my 62! stock ride hieght in the front and but the rear springs down a bit


















































ttt


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

base905 said:


> finisjed my 62! stock ride hieght in the front and but the rear springs down a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice duce!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> nice duce!


thanks homie


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

been messin with this old 60 chevy pickup, cut the rear wheels and moved them forward a bit to turn it into a altered wheelbase dragster


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

lookin good base! whats with you and altered wheel base cars these days!? not haten just askin!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

Linc said:


> lookin good base! whats with you and altered wheel base cars these days!? not haten just askin!


:wave::420: haha thanks linc, i dont know bro i got bitten by the bug, the altered bug! i love the look of the rear wheels moved forwards and 60's style of classic drag racing! these things had candy and flake paint jobs too man! :thumbsup: lowriders just fell of the back burner for me over the last couple years, but still love the look of the 70's style with cragers and shit lol, u still got kits for sale? i might be into lookin to get a couple kits soon:biggrin::420:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

got this 72 oldsy on friday, heres how she sits now, the cragars are only on till i get the big spokes in the mail

thanks for lookin lmk what ya think so far:happysad::420:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

base905 said:


> got this 72 oldsy on friday, heres how she sits now, the cragars are only on till i get the big spokes in the mail
> 
> thanks for lookin lmk what ya think so far:happysad::420:


that looks cool!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

base905 said:


> finisjed my 62! stock ride hieght in the front and but the rear springs down a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean impala!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks oldskoolwaysuffin:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

base905 said:


> got this 72 oldsy on friday, heres how she sits now, the cragars are only on till i get the big spokes in the mailthanks for lookin lmk what ya think so far:happysad::420:


 Dude, keep the cragars, and throw some vogues on them!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

rollin yota28 said:


> Dude, keep the cragars, and throw some vogues on them!



bro im all about cragars forsure:thumbsup:

but for this build i think im tryin to go for this look with the big rims like the cars in this vid:420:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

base905 said:


> got this 72 oldsy on friday, heres how she sits now, the cragars are only on till i get the big spokes in the mail
> 
> thanks for lookin lmk what ya think so far:happysad::420:


looks sweet


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Cutty is clean bro !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that cutty is deadly as is! i dont know if i wanna send those wheels to you now! 

j/k ill send the wheels... but i do like those craigars better!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

Linc said:


> that cutty is deadly as is! i dont know if i wanna send those wheels to you now!
> 
> j/k ill send the wheels... but i do like those craigars better!


:rofl::h5: i like it too, but just not thoes cragar style rims and the hoppin hydros wheels, if i was gona keep cragars on it, i'd go with maybe the deep ones out of the 70 impala kit with pegasus 5.20s!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

base905 said:


> finisjed my 62! stock ride hieght in the front and but the rear springs down a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> Very nice homie :thumbsup:


thanks g :420: been watching your 62 build aswell, great work son!:h5:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

cleared my olds this morning!! :420:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so do you still need the hood then?!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

hocknberry said:


> so do you still need the hood then?!


yeah i do.... that one cleared is a 72... i need the 69:happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

base905 said:


> yeah i do.... that one cleared is a 72... i need the 69:happysad:


ok cool bro, here's the one i have BTW!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:cheesy::thumbsup: thats it! thats the one i need


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

base905 said:


> :cheesy::thumbsup: thats it! thats the one i need


ok cool bro! LOL... i know you've heard it already......but its yours and on the way! imma just toss it to the wifey to take to the post office for me since i cant make it in time after work! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Great builds I like all the cutlasses


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:420::420: whats good? 
got this van last week
dont have a plan for what im gona do yet, just messin with it for now


also did some work on the cutlass, should be done soon...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i love those vans!! and nice wheels on that olds! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:420::wave: thanks bro! for real i never thought i was gona get a set of them rims without buying the kit! thanks again for the hook up!!!:h5:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

heres this 69 olds with the custom parts from the 70 cutlass from johan i been messing with on and off for like 6 months, been waiting months for the hood and i just got one this morning from hocknberry thanks bro:h5::420:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

base905 said:


> heres this 69 olds with the custom parts from the 70 cutlass from johan i been messing with on and off for like 6 months, been waiting months for the hood and i just got one this morning from hocknberry thanks bro:h5::420:


glad i could help bro!! nice to see it FINALLY got there! but now your engine is covered!! get on it!! :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

what up:420::420: been messin with this 1:18th scale diecast 57 ranchero
stripped it down and cut out some plastic made a grill and rised the bed up.. also im lookin for some different wheels for this, maybe something like some cadillac hubcaps on fat white walls, hit me up with what you got in 1:18th scale wheels



































thanks for lookin :nicoderm::420::nicoderm:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

got this 66 for christmas and finished it lastnight
:420:


----------



## 2side-gemini (Nov 26, 2010)

Damn that 66 is clean bro! Is that the revell kit?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the 1:18 Ranchero.Nice builds all of them.Might be tough to find sombrero hubcaps in that scale but I think there some diecasts that might have em.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

2side-gemini said:


> Damn that 66 is clean bro! Is that the revell kit?


yeah homie it is, its a real nice kit goes together real nicely too, pretty much the same as the revell 65 kit :420:


----------



## 2side-gemini (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm gonna have to get me one of them kits, again nice work!!!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

tonight i played with the 57 ford :420:
painted the chrome black thinking i might shave it and fill the body, going to french the tail lights and extend the the "wings"

































































thinking of using one of these for the roof and dash^


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

66 is looking good! that elco is comin along nice!! i like the flake you have, but think you should clear the roof in bare metal! :thumbsup:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

Linc said:


> 66 is looking good! that elco is comin along nice!! i like the flake you have, but think you should clear the roof in bare metal! :thumbsup:


thanks son:420:
i was thinking the same thing i love the bare metal look i keep sanding it with 400 grit to get it to say shiny, but i wanted to use some flake too somewhere on that car maybe some scallops would look dope:dunno:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

in my opinion, if you scallop the car, you should shave the trim first... itll make the scallops look better and stand out.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

:420::420: what up?
got this 55 chevy street machine kit on friday and had the intention in turning it into and altered 

heres where im at now........... as for the paint im going the new testors mystic emerald (green) and maybe white top? or some silver flake?



































let me know what ya think
thanks for looking :420:uffin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

very nice im not sure if i wanna do that to my 57 or not im doing a tri 5 racing team all of them gassers


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> very nice im not sure if i wanna do that to my 57 or not im doing a tri 5 racing team all of them gassers


thanks son
the first altered i made was a 57, i seen ur 55 last week and had to get one too! thinkin i might make an altered 56 nomad too! :420:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

more work on the 55,
new back wrinkle wall slicks from Speed City Resin's also switched the rims for american racing rims from a vette kit 
has the motor from a 58 impala with a hilborn injection system also from Speed City Resins and has a shortened pontiac rear end
next thing is paint and im just gathering up what i need and should be sprayed in a couple weeks when the weather get nicer!!
heres some pics

:420::420:

















































heres the 55 with a 65 gto i did up as an altered









thanks for looking!:420:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

base905 said:


> :420::420: what up?
> got this 55 chevy street machine kit on friday and had the intention in turning it into and altered
> 
> heres where im at now........... as for the paint im going the new testors mystic emerald (green) and maybe white top? or some silver flake?
> ...


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

been working on this the last couple days
63 pontiac tempest awb


































thanks for looking :420:uffin:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking good, getting down on the gassers huh?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looking good!!! i like the tempest!! where did you find that kit and is it a decent kit?


----------

